# PID Temp



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Really having some trouble setting my pid temp.

It has been set to around 97 since I got it and pretty much most shots I have pulled have been waaay to acidic.

Today, I thought, 'what the hell' and just set it to 105 (107 is the default tstat break temp of the classic) and my shot tastes quite a lot smoother, but with a harsh lemon peel as I swallow.

I'm using Extract Original at 16g into about 25/26g @ 27s.

I'm considering trying 107, but this is around the point where my steam wand will start to sputter......

What do you other Classic PIDers use?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

If it's any help the auber ones are preset to 102 and I've played about a bit but tens to leave it at that (there's no offset on the auber)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Neill said:


> If it's any help the auber ones are preset to 102 and I've played about a bit but tens to leave it at that (there's no offset on the auber)


Cheers, I'll try 107 and seeing if that eliminates the sharp taste, if not, I'll lower it to 102.

I think sometimes my pallet can get confused between bitter and acidic when they are not at the extremes.

As the Auber one uses a more accurate temp sensor.

Don't think I can set a offset on mine either though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle, as a rule of thumb I have been finding that a brew temp of 93-94 degrees on the Sage DB works best for me, I'm not sure how you would get to this with your PID, but I am finding that 94-95 degrees c gives me some similar notes as shots from my Classic without any biting acidity. Don't know if this is any help.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

It seems like you I had mine set at 95c for a while but found most shots very bland. Within the last couple of weeks I have been increasing the temperature and now find 105.5 seems to be much better (if I go higher than this the coffee tastes burned / bitter).

I have my thermocouple bluetacked onto the front bottom end of the boiler.

I have found the process of making a shot a lot better since the PID unit was installed. Far better to get a constant temperature.


----------

